# R35 Insurance wanted



## Space cadet (Nov 28, 2007)

Can anyone give me the name of an insurance company that can quote on a 2003 R35 GT350 Skyline. I must have tried a dozen, to no avail.
I'm almost at the point of going over to the German side!

SC


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

tried adrian flux and aplan?


----------



## Space cadet (Nov 28, 2007)

*R35 Insurance*

Just tried Flux and finally got a quote. £789 fully comp and i'm quite old!
Does that sound about right?
I'm yet to try A-plan

SC


----------

